# The Marlowe Conspiracy - $0.99 Sale for October



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

*THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY*​
*1593, Elizabethan England*​
In a turbulent time of wars, famine, and religious persecution, Christopher Marlowe struggles to balance his life as England's most popular playwright with his duties as a government spy.

Suddenly, when he falls under suspicion of atheism, a capital crime, Marlowe fears his many powerful enemies have launched a conspiracy to have him executed...

With only a few days to clear his name, he quickly enlists the aid of a young William Shakespeare - one of the few friends he can still trust. Together, they race through Marlowe's tangled life of crime, espionage, and noble connections to expose the conspiracy and save him from the hangman's noose.

But will anything save a man as troubled as Marlowe?

*Included Inside The Novel:*
- a detailed Author's Note, explaining the historical facts behind the story
- an excerpt from my next novel POISON IN THE BLOOD: The Memoirs of Lucrezia Borgia, an historical mystery-thriller about the scandalous Borgia family!

*NOW AVAILABLE -- $4.95*​

​


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Sounds like a cool premise. That's an interesting era.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, M.G., and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome message ANN.

Hi Sidney -- I appreciate the comment. A lot of people seem to like the idea. Even Hollywood tried to make a film about the general concept a while ago (with Johnny Depp playing Marlowe and Jude Law playing Shakespeare), but it never happened. Money troubles, I suppose... 
By the way, the cover for GNELFS looks really eye-catching. Well done!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Exciting news!

Just wanted to let everyone know that THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY is now available in paperback.

The book is 424 pages, and exclusively available on Amazon. Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1456310968?ie=UTF8&tag=mgscarsbrookc-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=1456310968

Happy reading!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

I just discovered that there will be a movie next year on Christopher Marlowe!!!

It will be based on Anthony Burgess's novel A Dead Man in Deptford, starring some top British Actors. Check out the link:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1499910/news

Essentially, the story will center on the idea that Marlowe was a spy assassinated by the Elizabethan government -- a similar concept to my own novel. Hopefully the upcoming buzz around the film will help raise awareness for THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY. We shall see...

Fingers crossed!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

One of my favorite authors, Val McDermid, wrote this article on Christopher Marlowe in The Guardian:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/2010/sep/25/hero-val-mcdermid-christopher-marlowe

It's very apt that a murder mystery writer would be fascinated with Marlowe and the unresolved nature of his death. This is one of the main inspirations for my own novel...


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

*My First Professional Review!*​
*Historical Novel Review* have just posted their review of *THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY*, and it's a great one! Very insightful, very intelligent and articulate...

I couldn't be happier - this is one of the premier sites for historical fiction on the web.

Here's the link, if you'd like to take a look:

*http://historicalnovelreview.blogspot.com/2011/01/marlowe-conspiracy-by-mg-scarsbrook.html*


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I like the premise of this! Sounds fun.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Joel -- I really appreciate it!

By the way, I've been lucky enough to have *THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY* featured on *Scribd* last weekend.

As *Scribd* explains "Featured documents are selected by the *Scribd* staff as representing unique or interesting content that stands out above the crowd."

It received hundreds of reads in only few days!!!

Here's the link, if you want to read a large excerpt of the novel for free:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/46489591/The-Marlowe-Conspiracy-A-Novel


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

*THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY *is a featured book today over at Indie Books Blog.

Take a look:
*
http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com/*


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

*Bargain eBooks* have featured *THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY*!

It's a site that highlights quality reads for under $5.

Take a look:

http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com/


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

I like the name. ;-)

No relation, by the way.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

scottmarlowe said:


> I like the name. ;-)
> 
> No relation, by the way.


LOL!

Would be amusing if you knew anyone called Shakespeare!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

*2011 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award* -- *The Marlowe Conspiracy* has made it through to the second round!

My historical novel is now in the top 1000 entries for General Fiction. Yay!

Take a look at the list:

http://www.amazon.com/Breakthrough-Novel-Award-Books/b?ie=UTF8&node=332264011


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

New Review -- *Stimulated Outlet Book Reviews* have just reviewed The Marlowe Conspiracy!

Here's a quick excerpt:

_All the world is a stage - or so The Marlowe Conspiracy would have you believe. In this fanciful tale about a literary genius, we are drawn into street fights, assassination attempts, secret dealings, and yes, even slow poisonings.

** Overall: 4 * 
* Plot: 4/5
* Originality: 5/5
* Language: 3/5_
* Believability: 3.8/5


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

*BONUS EDITION NOW AVAILABLE!*

Just wanted to announce that *The Marlowe Conspiracy: A Novel* now includes *Nonfiction Bonus Material: The Life & Complete Works of Christopher Marlowe.
*
This is an additional eBook containing my original research on Christopher Marlowe's Life, as well as all his plays and poems, such as:

- Dido, Queen of Carthage
- Tamburlaine The Great, Part One
- Tamburlaine The Great, Part Two
- The Jew Of Malta
- Doctor Faustus (from the Quarto of 1604, and from the Quarto of 1616)
- Edward the Second
- The Massacre at Paris
- Hero and Leander
- Ovid's Elegies (translation)
- Lucan's Pharsalia (translation)
- The Passionate Shepherd To His Love
- Fragment
- Dialogue In Verse


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

*ABNA - QUARTERFINALS!*

Just wanted to announce that my debut novel THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY has made it through the quarterfinals.

Can't wait for the semifinals next month!

http://www.amazon.com/Breakthrough-Novel-Award-Books/b?ie=UTF8&node=332264011


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

The Marlowe Conspiracy is currently featured at *The Indie Spotlight*. I've also given them a short interview, where I mention the inspiration and research for my novel.

If you'd like to see, the link is here:

http://www.theindiespotlight.com/


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

*2011 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award *-- THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY is now in the Semifinals!!!

Take a look: http://www.amazon.com/Breakthrough-Novel-Award-Books/b?ie=UTF8&node=332264011

*Publishers Weekly* also gave my novel an excellent review!

Read it here: http://www.mgscarsbrook.com/uploads/Reviews_For_The_Marlowe_Conspiracy.pdf


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Giveaway!

If you'd like a free copy of my historical novel *THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY*, visit Stimulated Outlet Book Reviews and enter the giveaway before June 10th.

http://www.stimulatedoutlet.com/


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

New review for THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY!

The prestigious *Marlowe Society* of the UK says:

"This inventive prize-winning novel in 71 short scenes (chapters) through 5 Acts tells a lively story full of action, probable and improbable, with Marlowe, Shakespeare, Baines, Whitgift and the Walsinghams... This book is not for the serious student; for it is in no way restricted by known facts, but as a lively and entertaining adventure tale it is most enjoyable."

To read a free excerpt of the novel on my website, please visit - http://www.mgscarsbrook.com/The_Marlowe_Conspiracy.html

- MG Scarsbrook


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Just found out that there's an exciting new Tudor film due to be released this September -- *Anonymous*.

It's directed by Roland Emmerich and stars Rhys Ifans as Shakespeare. Unlike my novel, it's all about the Shakespeare-Authorship debate (involving the Earl of Oxford), but it will still include Christopher Marlowe as a character.

Hopefully it will stimulate loads more interest in one of the most exciting subjects in English history -- Elizabethan theatre.

Can't wait!!

Here's some links if you wanna see:

http://www.anonymous-movie.com/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anonymous_%28film%29


----------



## robertscotttruecrime (Jun 28, 2011)

Interesting concept and era.  Good luck with your book.  

Robert Scott


----------



## Julie K. Rose (Jul 5, 2011)

What a fun concept. Definitely adding to the TBR "pile".


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot Julie and Robert -- I appreciate it! 

This week, I can unveil an exciting new cover for the ebook version of THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY.


​
I think it channels a different side of my story while still being true to the main concept. Hopefully readers will agree!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

For any fans of *Christopher Marlowe* who would like to learn more about the playwright, I have a wealth of information posted up on the *website* below.

Hope you enjoy!

*https://sites.google.com/a/matthewgscarsbrook.com/www/christophermarlowe*


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Sale at Smashwords about to End!

For the last few days of July THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY is *50% off* over at Smashwords.

Just use the code *SSW50* at checkout.

Happy reading! 

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/27547


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

*Historical Novels Review Online *has just given a great review to THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY:

THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY: A NOVEL​
Historical novelists would be lost without the dashing, mysterious figure of Christopher Marlowe, and they'd be equally lost if there were video footage of him getting fatally stabbed in a Deptford rooming house on May 30, 1593. The shady background of the men with Marlowe that day (and their summary acquittal by a royal inquest) has been grist for conspiracy mills ever since, and M.G. Scarsbrook, after a great deal of obvious and reassuring research, takes on the whole murky mess of Marlowe's life and death and afterlife in his packed and rambunctious novel, The Marlowe Conspiracy. Every major incident from the poet's life is re-imagined and very effectively dramatized (indeed, Scarsbrook often subtly re-arranges details to enhance the drama) as Marlowe enlists the aid of his friend Shakespeare to clear himself of charges of atheism in the spring of that fatal year. The vast and tangled world of Elizabethan culture and court politics is brought spectacularly alive under Scarsbrook's handling, and the dialogue crackles with urgency and wit. From the book's great first line ("The moon looked flat and pale and ready for a kill"), through the machinations of Elizabeth I's devious and powerful councilors, to an ending that will please most, if not all, conspiracy buffs, this novel never flags for an instant and never disappoints. Highly recommended. -- Steve Donoghue


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

New Tudor Film!

Roland Emmerich's movie *ANONYMOUS *about Shakespeare and conspiracy theories is soon to be released in the UK and the Guardian has just given it a flattering review. The film includes the character of Christopher Marlowe (played by Trystan Gravelle), who is of couse the star of my novel *THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY*.

Here's the review, if you'd like to read it:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2011/sep/10/anonymous-film-review-william-shakespeare

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

*$0.99 Sale - October Only!*

To celebrate the release of the new tudor film Anonymous this month, my elizabethan thriller THE MARLOWE CONSPIRACY is now onsale during October for $0.99. A good deal, considering the book has been given top reviews from Publishers Weekly and the Historical Novel Society, and normally retails for $4.95.

Only 27 days left to get it at this price!


----------

